# An die Moped-/Motorradfahrer: Was für ein Bike habt ihr?



## Zocker_Boy (4. Oktober 2014)

*An die Moped-/Motorradfahrer: Was für ein Bike habt ihr?*

Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Art von Motorrädern hier am meisten vertreten sind 

Wenn ihr euch nicht sicher seid, wählt die Kategorie, die am ehesten zutrifft.


----------



## Wauwi (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: An die Moped-/Motorradfahrer: Was für ein Bike habt ihr?*

SYM SYMPHONY 125ccm - Mein weisser Schwan


----------



## matrix187 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: An die Moped-/Motorradfahrer: Was für ein Bike habt ihr?*

Bin von einer 600 runter auf eine Aprilia 250 RS mit jetzt 63 PS der 2 Takt Motor mit einem Gescheiten Renn Auspuff. Da ist in Sachen Sound kein 4 Takter der da ran kommt. Und die Moppe ist ein Kurven Biest. Auf der geraden holen die mich zum teil wieder ein aber in den Kurven ist einfach rein und weg. Ist aber leider sehr pflegebedürftig, aber genial.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: An die Moped-/Motorradfahrer: Was für ein Bike habt ihr?*

Hi,

wir haben 2 Chopper , eine FJR 1300 und eine GSX 1250 in der Garage


----------



## Jesse21 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: An die Moped-/Motorradfahrer: Was für ein Bike habt ihr?*

ich fahre in der Stadt meine YZF R125 und überland die MT 07


----------



## AeroX (5. Oktober 2014)

GSX-R 600 K8


----------



## thunderofhate (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: An die Moped-/Motorradfahrer: Was für ein Bike habt ihr?*

Gehört das klassische Naked Bike nicht auch als Kategorie hier rein?
In Anbetracht dessen, dass die meisten Menschen Naked Bikes fahren, etwas merkwürdig, dass diese hier unter andere gelistet werden.

Fahre eine Street Triple R.


----------



## sav (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: An die Moped-/Motorradfahrer: Was für ein Bike habt ihr?*

Ich fahre eine Kawasaki ZZR 600.


----------



## Rat Six (6. Oktober 2014)

Dieses Jahr noch Ducati Monster 600, danach dann wieder Autofahrer. Es hat Spass gemacht, aber während der Saison sind einfach zu viele Touristen unterwegs. Nachdem ich auf einer Strecke von knapp 30km 6 Mal geschnitten oder fast abgeschossen wurde habe ich die Maschine in der Garage geparkt.


----------



## Dota2 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: An die Moped-/Motorradfahrer: Was für ein Bike habt ihr?*

bin diese saison noch mit der geerbten duc 999s von meinem onkel gefahren und dank meiner ersten gehälter werde ich mir jetzt über den winter für die nächste saison eine bimota db 7 kaufen


----------



## YuT666 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: An die Moped-/Motorradfahrer: Was für ein Bike habt ihr?*

Hab noch eine BMW R 100 RS hier.


----------

